# GSM Card / Data Plan?



## matrym

Hi all!

I'm going to be visiting Italy in about a month, and would like to have data capabilities on my phone (so I have a digital map and don't get too lost). I've already unlocked my GSM phone. Where do you recommend I get the sim card with data capabilities?

Thanks a billion.

Cheers,
Matrym


----------



## symbolrate

matrym said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm going to be visiting Italy in about a month, and would like to have data capabilities on my phone (so I have a digital map and don't get too lost). I've already unlocked my GSM phone. Where do you recommend I get the sim card with data capabilities?
> 
> Thanks a billion.
> 
> Cheers,
> Matrym


hii matrym, 
you can walk into any phone shop of which there are many, and get your pay as you go sim card. There are four main networks here TIM, Wind, 3Italia, and Vodafone. I use 3 Italia down in Calabria but all the others are just as good with Wind having the worst coverage. 3 have some good deals on sim cards for about 10 euros including internet and skype (very useful for phoning home). 

Francis


----------



## Joppa

symbolrate said:


> hii matrym,
> you can walk into any phone shop of which there are many, and get your pay as you go sim card. There are four main networks here TIM, Wind, 3Italia, and Vodafone. I use 3 Italia down in Calabria but all the others are just as good with Wind having the worst coverage. 3 have some good deals on sim cards for about 10 euros including internet and skype (very useful for phoning home).


I agree that the 3 have one of the best prepaid data bundles. Look at PrePaidGSM: H3G (Italy) to see what you need to do to sign up with one of the plans (just a question of dialling a free number and entering certain digits on your handset, even if you don't understand Italian, as the announcements will be in).


----------



## Loughton Lass

Remember you need to take your passport when you buy the sim card. In my experience (I bought one last month) you also need an address in Italy to which you can register it. I'm assured nothing happens with this address, so you can use an accommodation address, if necessary. However I'm not certain on that point.

As you may have guessed, PAYG is called PrePaid in Italy.

Check coverage of the networks in the area where you're visiting too (this will be on their web sites). I found 3 Italia didn't have coverage in the area we were visiting, so went for one of the others.


----------

